# Thursday morning weigh-in Nov. 17



## mammabooh

Just thought I'd re-start the thread from the other forum.

I lost a pound over the week. I've been drinking a gallon of water every day and doing my exercises...now up to 35 minutes on the treadmill and 15 minutes of tummy work every day (just Monday-Friday). I can tell that I am slimming a bit through the hips, upper back, and my face...hurrah!!!!

My plan for the next week is to start doing some sprinting on the treadmill and to maybe add a few free weights for my arms. I gain muscle REALLY quickly, so that will probably slow down the weight loss. That's O.K...156 and tightly toned is better than 156 and flabb-o!

What about everyone else?


----------



## heather

Well, I'll start at the Wailing Wall

This was my birthday week & went out to eat 3 nights in a row! It was yummy and fun, but not good for weight loss progress!!

I hope to do better this week and get back on my routine before Thanksgiving hits! :grit:


----------



## Pony

180.5 this morning, down a couple of pounds from last week.

I'm taking the stairs at the office (no great sacrifice, the elevator is a scary ride to the second floor), and finding ways to take extra steps as I go about my day.

Now that I've succeeded in dropping a couple pounds, I feel more motivated to keep going. While others are packing on the holiday pounds, I'll be taking only small tastes of many different things... 

I think it was a great idea to start this forum/support group on here! Not only will I survive the holidays, I'm on my way to being LOTS healthier!

Pony!


----------



## JazzyJudi

287.5 I've lost 30 pounds over the last 10 monthes. I couldn't believe how much better I feel. No more aching knees, I can get out of chairs easier and have more energy. Unfortuantly, I've really been lax latley and have actually gained back 4 pounds :grit: . this forum sounds like just what I need to get back on track without haveing to spend the $$ to go back to weight watchers. Anyone else doing the points system?
Judi


----------



## MelissaW

Well, I just weighed myself and I was 128. My "Fightin' weight" is 125, but I also want to tone up. My BMI is only 21 1/2, but I still think I look too soft. How often should we weigh in?


----------



## JazzyJudi

Hey Pony,
I would think weekly weigh ins would be be good. Since we started on Thursday is Thursday good for eveybody?
Judi


----------



## mammabooh

MelissaW said:


> How often should we weigh in?


This forum was started (I think!) because Heather asked Chuck for it (maybe other folks did too...I don't know). Anyway, a bunch of us have been at it for a little over a week and the plan is to post updates at least every Thursday...sometimes more often. If you want to read about all of us, the threads are in the Homesteading forum. Someone more computer literate than I am (and those that have that power) could maybe move the threads here.


----------



## sisterpine

Sadly I must report I weight the same as I did last week. Of course I have not done much to lose weight (unless thinking about it all the time counts!). I will not give up--I will slay this dragon.


----------



## Pony

JazzyJudi said:


> Hey Pony,
> I would think weekly weigh ins would be be good. Since we started on Thursday is Thursday good for eveybody?
> Judi


Yeah, that's what we agreed on last week.

Wish I knew how to transfer the other threads over... But you can find them if you do a search.

Now, I must stick to my plan and get off my spatially superior posterior. 

Onward and DOWNward!

Pony!


----------



## bachelorb

Today 238. Thank goodness weigh in next week is before thanksgiving dinner!!!


----------



## Maura

I weigh 137.5 pounds. A disappointment, but not unexpected.

No more french fries.

It is gun deer hunting season and I am scared to go for my walk. There are vehicles on the road that do not belong to my neighbors, and much of my walking area has deer in it. I'll try taking a more boring route today. I've got to get in my daily walk or I am lost.

It snowed yesterday. It is cold. Hay gets delivered this afternoon, so at least I will get some exercise pitching hay. Well, lifting and tossing hay bales. Oops, gotta start carrying water too.


----------



## jessandcody

Yeah I'm not ready to state the actual number, but I will say I've only gained 4 pounds in 4 months of pregnancy. WOO HOO!


----------



## Jaclynne

I haven't gotten any excerise this week since I feel last Saturday and hurt my knee again. Plus, we were out of town and ate out three times last week, although we've been very conservative since home.

But I had to take my winter coat off to do the weigh-in and - _tadaaaaaa_- I've lost 3 lbs. I guess shivering is good excerise!  

Halo


----------



## Northumberland

I was late starting, just started on Monday but decided to weigh in to-day to get in step with everybody else . I am so happy that I have lost five pounds with just a couple of changes. No eating after 6:00 at night and last night was the first night I wanted to get out of bed and come down and get something to eat. Eating breakfast another change - have been having a toasted nine grain bun with cinammon sugar on it cause I read somewhere that 1/4 tsp. cinammon everyday was good to lower your blood pressure. Don't have high blood pressure and thought it might be a good preventive and even if it isn't I love cinammon toast. The third and last thing I did was quit taking sugar in my coffee, am using Stevia, can't say I like it but will stick with it. For the next week I will do all of the above but will try the cinammon toast with Splenda instead of sugar and start out slowly and do the treadmill everyday. I wish we had a recipe section to post our best Weight Loss recipes. Have a great week everybody, we can all do this and so nice to have lots of support.


----------



## Melissa

I am trying to lose five pounds a month. I lost five in October, and so far in November I have lost three.


----------



## mtmama

Last week, I weighed 215, today I am 214. Not much loss, but I'll take it! I went to my stability ball and band class last night, and hope to get in a walk today, but have lots of house work and a cake to bake for my DS birthday. Hopefully, I'll be able to resist the temptation to eat any!!!!


----------



## holleegee

I'd like to join!! I guess a week late isn't to bad. My plan is limiting portion sizes, excercise and lots of water. Thanks for all of your support!


----------



## angelak

Last Thurs. I was at 175#. We picked up a treadmill this weekend and I have been on it for an hour every day this week. I just weighed myself before typing this and I've lost a grand total of 1 pound. I think I need to be more careful about what and how much I'm eating.

Angela


----------



## mammabooh

Good job Everyone! Keep it up!

One thing that has been helping me (it's mental, I know) is to tell myself I'm ADDING things to my diet instead of taking things away. For instance, I've added whole grains and lean protein instead of saying that I'm staying away from bad carbs and high-fat meats. It helps to keep a positive attitude.

I have a whole grains cookbook and decided to try one of the recipes last night. It was just steamed millet. Anyway, I only served myself about 1/2 cup of the stuff, but I was so full from that, that I didn't eat the rest of my supper! I had more this morning for breakfast and was filled up pretty quickly again. It doesn't taste all that great, but if it can keep me from wanting to eat junk, I'm all for it! For lunch, I had a ham and cheese roll-up, some raw carrots, and a HUGE bowl of cooked spinach (I LOVE spinach!!!).

I got my exercising done for the day and have ingested 64 ounces of water so far. So far so good!


----------



## Miz Mary

Last week I was 154, today 150 !!! Add a morning workout of 30 minutes, and watching portion control........did you know French onion soup ( onions in broth, slice of french bread on top, sprinkle with swiss chess- broil ) is only 122 calories ??!!! YUM !
I actually did 100 crunches today !!!

WE can do this together guys - the key is sharing and helping others !!!!!


----------



## vtfarma

Only 1 pound lighter this week but that beats one pound heavier. It feels like I am tightening up though or at least the clothes aren't getting tighter anymore. Lots of water, not much snacking but still cookies called my name. Will improve on that this week until Turkey day. I love the apple cornbread stuffing I make. :help:


----------



## RedEarth

I lost one pound, what a relief, I haven't had many chances for exercise, but I squeeze it in when I can, and I think it's making a difference. I'm going to up the water, be conscious of what I do eat, and hope for more loss.


----------



## bluetick

I am 200 today, down from 201 last Thursday. No cheering here as I did more thinking about losing weight than working at it, and I am ashamed to admit that! :bash: 

At the grocary store yesterday I bought some mixed nuts in the shell and some plain almonds from the bulk bin. The almonds are not salted and just a few are quite filling. I also picked up a zucchini, the only ingrediant I didn't have on hand, to make the vegetable soup recipe from the original thread. I will make a double batch of the soup and take all decision making out of what to have for lunch for a few days!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Well, I think I'm down about 3-4 pounds from my high weight, but this is my first official weigh-in and I didn't know about it until after I'd eaten breakfast and had my first 2 glasses of water for the day.  So, that's 152# with food and drink on board. 

I've got a long way to go to my goal (125#), but I'm beginning to think that with a good support system, I might be able to start taking weight off. I am facing major surgery in January (providing I can afford it, otherwise I'm going to put it off as long as I can while I save up), and I know I'll recuperate faster if I'm in better physical condition, so that's another incentive to work on the whole diet/exercise package. 

Congrats to everyone who's lost weight this week! :clap:


----------



## heather

manygoatsnmore said:


> I am facing major surgery in January.......and I know I'll recuperate faster if I'm in better physical condition


You are 100% RIGHT!
My Dad had 2 major surgeries this year.....before the first surgery, he lost 60 lbs.....While he recuperated, I kept wondering how in the world he would have made it through had he not lost the weight -
I don't think the doctor would have even attempted the surgery, truthfully -
Here's to success in every way! :rock:


----------



## sisterpine

melissa--please pack up your metabolism and send it to southwest montana. mine seems to be going much slower than yours LOL


----------



## MissKitty

Hi All...Just had a chancce to weigh...173...I think I was 177 or 175 last time not sure...but anyway it is going on down...YAHOOOOOOOOO
Everyone is doing great and sounds so motivated...Keep up the good work...I haven't eaten a cookie in 8 days...MissKItty


----------



## 1/4acre

.. Didn't loose any :grit: but didn't gain any either :shrug: . I hate that bathroom scale.


----------



## southrngardngal

Good Thursday Morning:

My weight last week was 245 lbs. This morning it is 239.5 lbs. I have kept a close watch on how much (not so much what) I eat and I have gotten up to 20 minutes on the bike. That may not sound like a lot but for someone with fibromyalgia I think I am doing good. My bike also shows how many calories have been burned, heart rate, speed, distance etc. So I try to exercise until I have burned at least 200 calories. And I do it at night after every thing has been done and I am not in a rush.

Best wishes to everyone. 

Jan


----------



## Wisconsin Lisa

Can I join in on the "fun" too? My second son is getting married in June and I'd like to drop 25-30 lbs before then. Annie and I started going to water aerobics on Wednesday nights and we're finding other things to do during the week too. As soon as we have enough snow, we're pulling out the cross-country skis, and started pilates during the week a bit. I'm trying to cut out sugar completely and drinking tons of water. I didn't weigh myself before I started but my skin is already getting really nice. This is a great addition to the forum!


----------



## Dan in WY

199lbs here this morning.
Haven't been to they gym in 2 weeks now. Between work and sicknesses, neither I nor my wife(workout partner) have felt like going.
Planned on going tonight, but workplace emergencies canelled that.
Not realy concerned about how much I weigh. More concerned with how I look and feel.
I don't expect washboard abs and bulging muscles. Those left when I hung up my uniform 7 years ago. Just trying to stay healthy and fit.


----------



## steff bugielski

I was soo good for the fist 3-4 days. Then I just forgot . Pretty bad excuse but that is my problem. My weight stayed the same. Which it has done for the past 10 yrs. Talk about a platue(sp).
OK this week,Thanksgiving or not I WILL lose weight. Dh does not help. He eats a pint of ice cream every evening and a bag of chips. I do not like chips but if they are there guess what happens. The ice cream is not even an option, he does not share, want ice cream get your own pint.
I do not have time to excersise but I am going all day long. I just need to remember not to nibble or taste every 2 mins what I am cooking.
Maybe I need to check in more often-That was my thinking when I suggested the thread. Iam however very happy for all of you who did and are trying to be healthier.
Steff
still180#


----------



## bluelacedredhea

WEight loss....ha..
I weighed in at 3 lbs heavier today than yesterday. This is what happens to me. Like a yoyo..
Oh well...


----------



## dare2b

Amazing! I lost 3 pounds, weighed today at 181. Must be the group support that helped so much... So I'm hanging in for another week.


----------



## mamajohnson

jessandcody said:


> Yeah I'm not ready to state the actual number, but I will say I've only gained 4 pounds in 4 months of pregnancy. WOO HOO!


Well, your suppossed to gain when your pregnant!!! If you are worried about gaining, then what you need to do is be sure to eat healthy, your baby needs lots of protein, and some fats, and you will need some sugars also to keep your sugar level balanced... 
Think like this: fruits, veggies, no fast food, no cokes Especially DIET DRINKS!, no cookies, cakes or such (except for special small treats) I've known woman that started a pregnancy overweight and by eating healthy foods they lost weight. Be sure to get 100 grams of protein a day, 2 fruit servings 3 or more veggie servings, a bread serving, an egg, lots of water and fruit juice... That is a basic outline for pregnant eating...
(didnt mean to get on the soap box, just brought out the midwife in me!)


----------



## mamajohnson

I am weighing 156 today!! yeehaw! That is a 4 pound loss! (after a five pound gain!) So, I am back on the downside. I am surprised, because I had a bad day yesterday. Took a 300 mile round trip, and was hungry the whole time. Ate a fast food grilled chicken with fries for breakfast :1pig: then I snacked on a bannana nut muffin, drank coffee, snacked on cheese crackers :1pig: drank more coffee, drank diet coke, then I had a salad  and some carrot and celery sticks, drank tea, then I went walking forever, I think I walked a couple of miles, and was starving! the yogurt I had didnt fill me up, so I went to El Fenix and had 3 enchiladas :1pig: :1pig: THEN as if that wasnt enough, at midnight on the way home I had FRIED chicken strips with ranch dressing for dipping and more coffee... :stars: Should have GAINED another 5 pounds.... So, back to good health today. I hate fast food, it is too easy and toooo fattening!

now, Ya'll, dont get depressed over just losing one pound!! That is still a loss!!
Be encouraged...
Here are some things I do to "trick" myself into getting more steps and such...
I park the farthest possible at the stores. (more walking)
I walk around the farm to do chores (more walking)
I eat at least 4 or 5 times a day, I try not to go too long without eating, because if I do then I start to feel queasy... I have cut out most sugar, I don't use any of the pretend sugars, just weaned myself off sugar. and cut the cream in my coffee. When I eat I try to limit calories and some of the high carb stuff. I still bake for the family, but what I do is eat one muffin, not 4. Or two cookies, not 6. I have a soup cup that I usually eat out of, and a salad plate is my dinner plate. That helps to cut down portions. Sometimes I am bad and have seconds, but I am working on that, doesnt help to have a small plate if you fill it up twice!! I know what you mean about DH and ice cream and junk.... I do the shoppping so, he wont get it if I dont buy it! :lonergr: I do let him have some treats, but have cut back a bunch. 
Doing these few little things over the last year I have LOST 80 pounds... Now, that took a year, didnt happen fast. The first pounds did, but it has really slowed down a lot... So, even tho you loose one pound at a time, your still loosing! So, just keep at it, and lets now beat ourselves when we fall off the wagon, as mom would say "pull yourself up by the bootstraps and get back with it"
BE ENCOURAGED AND KEEP AT IT!!!


----------



## dustyacres

Start Nov. 10 145#
week #1 Thurs morn. Weigh in 140#

no big changes, made sure to be concious of eating breakfast, and not skipping meals, only drinking water and also lots of green tea to replace my coffee with cream and sugar. This week I am eating more fruit.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

I want to repost on this new weigh in thread!

172 yesterday am - no gain - good! and I think I am on a roll now. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

I joined Weight Watchers on Wednesday and was very upset to find that my weight was higher than it has ever been. I cannot bring myself to share it with you all only that it is very important to shed this weight for my health and well-being. I know I put on some weight prior to my miscarriage and want to take off this weight and then some prior to trying to carry a pregnancy again.

I am still off of work until next month so I joined during a daytime meeting. I won't be working on Wednesdays anyhow so this will be my day to attend meetings. The meetings are at a WW center so they have meetings all week long. The group I joined seems very nice. It was all women, mostly around my age. They where all shapes and sizes. Another woman there is losing weight with the goal of conceiving again also. I didn't share my reason at this meeting, the miscarriage is still to raw for me to voice among a group of strangers. 

I joined for 5 weeks, I got a 2 dollar per meeting discount for paying for it all at once. I am committed for at least that long and then I will see how it is going for me. I know I will need a lot more time to lose but this will hopefully get me on my way. Dh is also going to follow the diet but not join up. It will be hard for him his appetite is large. My biggest challenge is not being able to digest a lot of "diet" friendly foods, like most greens and citrus fruits. 

So far I have kept to the points pretty well. I bought us WW ice cream sandwiches which are very good and only count as 2 points. I received a lot of coupons in my new member pack so I will see what looks good and try it out with the discount. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## steff bugielski

I will be good- I WILL be good.
Back to fruit and yogurt for breakfast.
Cheese sandwich on wholewheat for lunch and an apple.
snacking on nuts and a piece of chicken(white meat).
dinner will be pasta and broccoli and salad. I will eat a large salad.
And no cheesecake for dessert!
steff


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I started Monday and I didn't have a chance to weigh myself til today, so I don't know if I lost or not. My big issue is portion control. I am making myself VERY aware of how much food I put on my plate. I've been a vegetarian for many years, so I probably eat more carbs than I should, and not enough protein. I recently started eating fish, so that might help. I quit smoking many years back and also had a hysterectomy, and I've gained around 40 pounds over the last 15 years. Time for it to go away!


----------



## mamakatinmd

I was busy and didn't get to post yesterday. I only lost 1 pound. I'm going to drink more water and try to get serious this week.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Don't know if I will get a chance to log in tommorow so I'll tell you how much I lost at my weigh in at my WW meeting this morning.... 11.8 lbs ! Yea!
:dance: :dance: :dance:

I am so excited to be almost 12 lbs down from last week. I am almost where I was before getting pregnant. I do not expect to lose this much again but what a great boost to start with.

DH was floored when I called him up at work to tell him. Hopefully he has taken off some weight this week as well. 

I really like the newer WW program. The points work really well. The more you weigh the more points you start with and as you lose the amount of points you are allowed drops. In the old format system where you would start with a small and build up later I would never lose any weight. It hasn't really been hrd to do. I ate very well this week and never felt one bit deprived. It helps to buy some of their brand of snacks. The ice cream sandwiches and muffins are very good and the website and class materials have recipes so you can make your own low calorie treats.


----------



## mammabooh

WOW, Countrywishes...that's incredible! Good job. I'm impressed!


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Thank you. I am praying for some divine help to keep me on track so a year from now I am at or near my goal weight and healthy.


----------



## steff bugielski

I am confused!
Where are we weighing in ? Here or the sticky?
I lost 1 pound this week. Not a big deal but it is something. I think I still eat to many carbs. I usually have cereal for breakfast, sandwich for lunch and usually rice or potato with dinner. I have cut out the cereal and replaced it with fruit and yogurt. Today I will fill up on the veggies and turkey and leave most of the carbs for someone else. Remember to eat slow and chew well. I feel full when I do this. What I need are some good exsercises. Off to the excersise thread.
Good Luck all and Happy Turkeyday!
Steff


----------



## bluelacedredhea

Down 2 lbs this week. Now if I can only KEEP it off, LOL


----------



## MissKitty

Stayed at 173...Eating my cashews is really helping me get off sweets..KatG :goodjob:


----------



## sisterpine

200 pounds and holding grrrrr.... could be so much worse!


----------

